# Ideas for mounting wood signs to post



## kreatedbykt (May 19, 2021)

hi everyone! This is my first post and my first woodworking project, so sorry if this is a dumb question for most of you. But I need some help!

I made my mom a "destination sign post" for Mother's Day... basically each place that we have travelled to as a family is on its own board. So I have 14 location boards and I have a 8 ft wood post that I need to attach these to. Originally, I was just going to screw them into the post through the center, but mom says they are too pretty and she would prefer if we didn't. Looking for suggestions on how I can mount these onto the post. Each board is about 28" wide and my post is 4" wide... I have been testing out a couple different options (basically stuff I would use to hang a picture) but the boards do not feel secure. Any ideas for how to mount these signs that aren't super complex but still strong enough to hang outside securely?

*attached a picture of the location boards. The post that they will be attached to is an 8ft 4x4 that we are putting in a large pot with concrete.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Screws, covered with a wooden plug so the screw is invisible

Keyholes on the back of the piece that mate to screws in the post

Liquid nails

Pin nails


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

If I were to do it, a couple dozen stainless steel screws. It will give it an authentic look.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

signs ?? I like signs !! you have a very interesting project !!
I am guessing this will be an outside project ?
I am interested on the type of wood and finish you used.
will the signs be mounted on one side of a square post or wrap around the post.
I've made a couple of signs like that and I put stainless screws in the black routed letters then put black paint over the heads. (is your post square or round ??).
of course to be "authentic" - the boards were not varnished and nails were used and allowed to just weather in place.

welcome to the forum, KT - what part of the world are you in ?

*Edit:* well, since your mother has already expressed her concerns of not putting screws in the face. this tells me she likes the pretty wood look. I would skip the post idea and hang the individual signs with eye and S hooks and hang it inside the house where they will not not weather and will always look nice. (as per the drawing below).
I'm afraid that the finish you used will start to crack and peel away in less than a year.
then you will be entering a maintenance problem that you really don't want (or need).


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Kudos on the interesting fonts. I esp. like the Ferrari-style for Florence.


----------



## kreatedbykt (May 19, 2021)

NoThankyou said:


> If I were to do it, a couple dozen stainless steel screws. It will give it an authentic look.


I decided that is the best and most secure way... I tested it out last night and it still looks really good! Thanks for your feedback


----------



## kreatedbykt (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the input and suggestions, everyone! After attempting a few different methods, I told mom that 2 screws through the front is the most secure way to go and it still looks beautiful. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kreatedbykt, Gorgeous work... your Mother must be beaming about what you've accomplished. Bravo!


----------

